# Innotek Field Pro



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Had a chance to use some of their new prototypes on Saturday.
Seemed like a nice collar. More changes to come is what I hear like a round "TT" type transmitter.

Collar was the most rugged collar I have ever held - seemed almost military grade.


----------

